# looking for sub work in Key West



## Detroitdan

For $50,000 a year and full benefits, I will take my 3500 Chevy with Blizzard 810 to Key West and remain on 24 hour standby for any snow that may happen to fall. Can cover a large area, maybe as far north as Daytona Beach. I will provide my own salt, after I lick it off the rim of the Margarita glass.


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Hey Man,
I hear there is an opening in Cancun Mexico!! Just check out their website under the employment section.


----------



## Merc1100sc

haha... almost pi$$ed my pants..........


----------



## grandview

Sorry i already own the franchise down there !


----------



## DeereFarmer

Bermuda would work too!


----------



## fernalddude

*4 fun*

ok got two words pound sand  LOL


----------



## paponte

LMAO!! Thats great. Their sitting here, might as well sit them where it's warm. My biggest concern would be if I will be able to buff out the tan lines on the white trucks when I get back?


----------



## repo_man62

I'm already here! The weathers fine! Check out my new boat I got yesterday for 4500!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice boat Repo. Almost like you stole it for $4500. What does it have for an engine? I do not know why people want to go to the beach, it is plenty warm up here. I got a tan working outside a few days ago!


----------



## repo_man62

First Time Out said:


> Nice boat Repo. Almost like you stole it for $4500. What does it have for an engine? I do not know why people want to go to the beach, it is plenty warm up here. I got a tan working outside a few days ago!


Actually got it for 4k...has a blown 350 but have another motor for it. The guy felt bad about the motor and knocked off 500 bucks...(actually I'm pretty sure it's just the starter as the motor only has 10 hrs on it!) 
Here's when I picked it up. It's a 23' Wellcraft Cuddy


----------



## JET enterprises

who said anything about snow??! id just take my plow down there, sit on the beach and flatten the sand as some pretty lady runs on the shore and leaves footprints in the sand purplebou


----------



## JET enterprises

o yea i ment to say mistah repo man nice boat and nice vacation job


----------



## repo_man62

JET enterprises said:


> who said anything about snow??! id just take my plow down there, sit on the beach and flatten the sand as some pretty lady runs on the shore and leaves footprints in the sand purplebou


You should see the babes here! Beach? How's this?


----------



## repo_man62

JET enterprises said:


> o yea i ment to say mistah repo man nice boat and nice vacation job


Here's my vacation job...what a mess! Believe it or not, these were BRAND NEW rockers and quarters that this guy put 3/8 to 1/4" of BONDO on to cover his mistakes! took 5 full 8 hr. days just to GRIND off all the bondo!:realmad:


----------



## Lux Lawn

Detroitdan said:


> For $50,000 a year and full benefits, I will take my 3500 Chevy with Blizzard 810 to Key West and remain on 24 hour standby for any snow that may happen to fall. Can cover a large area, maybe as far north as Daytona Beach. I will provide my own salt, after I lick it off the rim of the Margarita glass.


Sounds like the perfect job.


----------



## Synergyracing

is that OJ's truck with your new boat?


----------



## repo_man62

Synergyracing said:


> is that OJ's truck with your new boat?


No...but I was gonna drive by his house with it!


----------



## Edgewater

What is the car?


----------



## CamLand

Car in the picture looks to be a 63 Chevy Imapala...


----------



## repo_man62

CamLand said:


> Car in the picture looks to be a 63 Chevy Imapala...


EXCELLENT! It's a '63 Impala SS convertible. Just got back down here Sunday to finish it up. Will post when it's done.


----------



## Edgewater

Wow don't know how I missed that one. The angle of the pick and the lower body line threw me off, But that trunk and hinge are GM for sure.

I'm doing a 61 Bubbletop right now. It is a 348, 4spd 3x2 car. These days time is in short supply.

Adam


----------

